# buffalo area



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey everyone I have been plowing for about 10 years now I am looking to find people in buffalo NY area to connect with. I am trying to build a network of people I can call if I get in a jam or vise versa. I have a list of people already I just want to build on it. Please pm me if u would like to be a part of it.


----------



## TDR Plow (Sep 9, 2010)

*In the Buff*



bigthom;1088824 said:


> Hey everyone I have been plowing for about 10 years now I am looking to find people in buffalo NY area to connect with. I am trying to build a network of people I can call if I get in a jam or vise versa. I have a list of people already I just want to build on it. Please pm me if u would like to be a part of it.


I will shoot you a PM, I am in North Buffalo and stick to Amherst, Kenmore and North Buffalo. We have 2 trucks, new Boss on front and 1 new Daniels on back.


----------



## SnowRemovalKing (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi--
We have two big blowers that move 2,500-3,000 tons per hour, as well as 3 small and 2 large wheel loaders. We travel to big snows. This involves considerable planning but works. We cover areas within one day's haul distance. Contact me if interested. SnowRemovalKing


----------

